# Jack Daniel's Single Barrel & 1792



## normoo-cl (May 5, 2008)

With some great smokes..


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Yea buddy. I wish I could get my OWN barrel. That stuff is delish.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice pairing


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice. Great pic.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow
is that the ocean sitting behind you?
i couldnt imagine a better place to relax with a good stogie
lucky!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome pic there!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Dang that is a great pic..I'm jealous


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Well get to drinking and smoking already! I can here them calling all the way down here


----------



## Peanut (Aug 13, 2008)

Haven't I seen this picture before somewhere Normoo...BTW, I'm really enjoying those smokes...Thanks again!

Peanut


----------



## normoo-cl (May 5, 2008)

Good to here that you are enjoying the smokes peanut, and yes you have seen the pictures before.lol


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats one hell of a view!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Is it any good?


----------



## normoo-cl (May 5, 2008)

happy1 what you mean the JD? If so it's great every smooth..


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Careful, that's almost pornographic. :dribble:


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice.....Tasty....


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey bro. Now I see some simular pics... You drink from the bottle? :roflmao:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

man looks like fun


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

screw the smokes and the liquor, that background is just beautiful!!!


----------



## normoo-cl (May 5, 2008)

I will be in that spot on wed, and not leaving intill sunday of this week


----------



## skiman8700 (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice combination


----------



## normoo-cl (May 5, 2008)

Yep all gone..


----------

